# 2nd Year Cascade



## viper101 (25/10/19)

Hi everyone this is my second year Cascade (located in Sydney) should I cut some of the shoots off?

I've read wait until they are about a foot long then keep the best 2?

Some guidance from experienced growers would be much appreciated.


----------



## koshari (8/11/19)

I would just leave it be, funny thing is i have 5 off 3rd year cascades and one is stocky like the one you pictured and the rest are sending up bines like crazy, the one looking like yours is in the smallest pot so i wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## viper101 (8/11/19)

Thanks for that. So far I have left it and will see how it gets on.


----------

